# Looking for good lowboy



## Smittle Ex (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey guys, been lurking around for a couple years, lots of good info. I'm looking for a good used 20-25 ton lowboy. Been using pintle but some times that don't work out, any hints to where the deals are? In south eastern Ohio. Thanks


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Check these guys out:

http://www.rbauction.com/


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Www.truckpaper.com


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We picked up a nice 3 axle Fontaine at an auction. Check out your local auctions, alot of good deals there.


----------



## Smittle Ex (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, I watch machinery trader and truck paper, I not sure where all R/Brs have auctions


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i just sold a witzco 3 ax 50 ton ngb 1997 for 18k...great trailer, but needed a new deck if that helps.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Check out Ironplanet....


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Try rock and dirt too.


----------

